# Real Boobs vs. Implants



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Which do you prefer?????


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

It REALLY doesn't matter......it's not like you, the guys, has them on his chest. And besides I always thought bigger is better for guys and girls.

Don't matter to me cause big naturals and big implants both look great!

Oh and for whoever votes for real can I just ask "How many times have you jacked off to Pam Anderson?"


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> It REALLY doesn't matter......it's not like you, the guys, has them on his chest. And besides I always thought bigger is better for guys and girls.
> 
> Don't matter to me cause big naturals and big implants both look great!
> 
> Oh and for whoever votes for real can I just ask "How many times have you jacked off to Pam Anderson?"


 None shes diesesed and im into that new car smell :laugh:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Real are the best. Fake ones feel like water balloons


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Kory said:


> Real are the best. Fake ones feel like water balloons


 I concur!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

fishofury said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Real are the best. Fake ones feel like water balloons
> ...


 I third that.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Real and fake are all good.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i like real ones a lot

but for fun i think implants are the best when you are just goofy off


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Both are good. Fake looks better to me. I'd have to say fake.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

THEY ARE REAL IF YOU CAN TOUCH THEM!!!!


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> THEY ARE REAL IF YOU CAN TOUCH THEM!!!!


 LMOA good one


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i like real ones a lot
> 
> but for fun i think implants are the best when you are just goofy off


 lu, you are not fooling anyone about your supposed liking to boobs.. and i like both!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > i like real ones a lot
> ...


 thats is one of the things that makes my head hurt

explain it to me


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

We know you don't like boobs... You try to fool us with your imaginary gf but your not fooling me!! Have you moved your wolfish yet Btw?


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

I like implants baby... I like to suck them and titty f*ck e'm


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

i like both, but i greatly prefer real


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> We know you don't like boobs... You try to fool us with your imaginary gf but your not fooling me!! Have you moved your wolfish yet Btw?


 i have a g/f

i really really like boobs man, i mean what guy dosnt

nd yes i moved my wolf fish into a 30 breeder tank that is divided but he has a bigger side


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

KingKong said:


> I like implants baby... I like to suck them and titty f*ck e'm


 sorry for the 2 post

but cant you do the same thing with real boobs :rock:


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I don't like huge breasts, don't know why, just turns me off. I don't like jamaican concave breasts either, but huge breasts are gross. So real all the way.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

KingKong said:


> I like implants baby... I like to suck them and titty f*ck e'm


 HAHAHAHA


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I really dont care. As long as they are nice and in my face it doesnt matter. Real ones are always nice cuz they are real but fake ones will be the better looking ones and stick out way better.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I prefer real, but I'll take what I can get.

-PK


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

hey Boomer found a new avatar for yea


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> hey Boomer found a new avatar for yea


Holy sh*t you found sweet lu's girlfriend.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Real all the way... only natural is the way to go


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I know some fake ones I have touched are really hard and those suck, but good fake ones are just fine with me


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

it doesent matter to me as long as i can do this :bleh:


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

NEVER HAD FAKE SO DONT KNOW


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah i guesse i can't really say what i like better since ive never touched a fake boob in my life...

but im sure i'd prefer Au Naturel


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i love the american silicone blondes YEAH FAKE


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> NEVER HAD FAKE SO DONT KNOW


 You mean to tell me that the toffee pimp has never played with some fake ones. Whats up with that.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I dont care wheater they are fake or real







. As long as they are a nice set. Just dont go too big with the implants that looks horrible. Just keep it reasonable


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

ewwww yeah some boobs are so big that they get these wierd stretch marks / wrinkles on em... Ugh almost make ya wanna vomit...

Or girls with Garapeedo nipples, know what i mean? The big pancake Jalopese.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

i just like them to be nice!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Kory said:


> Real are the best. Fake ones feel like water balloons


No they dont... Fake boobies feel soft on the outside, but feels like a lump of clay on the inside.

Fake or not it doesnt matter to me. I have a bunch of homegurls with fake boobs and some that are AL nautrAL. My gf is planning to get her boobies done, but it doesnt matter to me.. he body, her choice.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Kory said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > NEVER HAD FAKE SO DONT KNOW
> ...


 NOPE NEVER CAME ACROSS A CHICK WITH FAKE ONES AND NOW ITS TOO LATE







ME BEING MARRIED AND ALL OH WELL MY WIFE HAS 36 DD SO IM GOOD


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Real ones are good, BUT fake ones are better. With fake boobs, whatever outfit you wear will always look great!! I don't have fake boobs but sooner or later i will, even if i have to get it redone every year as long as i look good, plus i want to pursue a modeling career!! Whether RhomZilla likes it or not!!







Unless he marries me, then i'll think bout it.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

real uns all the way


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I like real ones.

More than a mouthful is wasteful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2004)

I used to date a girl with implants. Implants will always look better and there's nothing repulsive about how they feel.

It really doesn't matter to me whether they're real or fake, as long as they're there!


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Even if i had the money to get implants, I wouldn't. Too many health risks and sh*t. I'm pretty happy with the way I look and I doubt that having bigger boobs will make me feel better about myself ... i like being a B cup!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Kory said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > hey Boomer found a new avatar for yea
> ...


 oh man you did


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Any girls want implants...I'll donate...I have plenty to go around!!!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

boobs dont matter to me.......im a ASSman


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> boobs dont matter to me.......im a ASSman


 me to but only the clean ones

i like to keep things clean


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

> Any girls want implants...I'll donate...I have plenty to go around!!!


 hehehe I've heard that one before!!







"hey amy, if I get a reduction you can have what they take off!" what would i do without my friends... lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont think they have ever proven the health risks of silicone implants. You have to get them redone like every few years I heard though. That would blow.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I like Boobs.... Alot.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

can you use like a bicycle pump to make the size vary


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

fake ones are just so perfect lookin


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Any girls want implants...I'll donate...I have plenty to go around!!!


 HOW MUC IS PLENTY?







LOL :rasp:


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> boobs dont matter to me.......im a ASSman


 ME TOO PERSONALLY THAT AND THIGHS AND A PRETY STOMACH OOOH WEE


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

the real ones. but not that big. when the girl gets horny, it tends to get kinda hard.....


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> hey Boomer found a new avatar for yea


Thanks.

-PK


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

I know this girl who got implants. Before she was cute but when she got the implants, she looked like playboy material or pornstar material. I would for for the implants.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Real boobs all the way except if there is nothing there or it's hitting her knees then ya gotta go for the silicone baby!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

boobs are fun!! boobs for everyone!!!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Kory said:


> Real are the best. Fake ones feel like water balloons


 very true


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I think it's easier to do a certain technique with the real ones.


----------

